# INFJ Careers



## Tjones209 (Nov 16, 2014)

Most things I've read seem to say INFJs fit best in a job that works along side their values. For the longest time I've wanted to do mechanical engineering because it's just cool, and I've always enjoyed building/designing. Right now I work as a personal trainer, and it has made me contemplate my career choice. I want a job where I can help people, but it's also been a dream if mine to be able to support a family. My current contemplations have been in surgery. My main choices or orthopedic, thoracic, or internal medicine. Can anyone give any input on their careers, or careers that seem to fit with a sense to help others, or feel like I've accomplished something in life.


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

You need a career that's ever evolving and emotionally engages you, otherwise the effort won't be there or you'll grow bored of it.


----------



## Tjones209 (Nov 16, 2014)

That's exactly how I feel. Like my physical therapist loves his job. He looked so happy when someone was getting better, and when he got to learn something new. Physical therapy has always been a choice, but so many people are going into it now.


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

I intend to become a software engineer. I also intend to become involved in politics. 

No one is limiting you from fulfilling your Fe outside of your job.


----------



## Lady M (Sep 23, 2014)

Interesting topic! I'm an optometrist which makes sense for an INFJ..independent, one on one interaction, helping people ext ext..but I'm soo bored out of my mind. 

These things are absolutely essential for me:

1. Being independent
2. Being able to reinvent something or contribute to lasting change
3. Helping others or examining their minds and sorting out their thoughts
4. Doing something creative or artistic

My job is lacking in 2,4.. Hence the boredom. Hope it makes sense


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll be IT, but after two/three years in the industry it's teacher's college for me and teach kids how to master new technologies. Also want to get into real estate and retire early.


----------



## Annabee (Jun 16, 2014)

Tjones209 said:


> I want a job where I can help people, but


The more I think about it the more I realize this is the essence for me. I would love a job where I can help people and that permits me to be financially stable and be of use for me family. I'm not talking being rich, just making enough money.

Right now I work as a translator - I translate things myseld and manage this area in the company. I like my job (languages have always been my hobby) but I lack exactly the feeling of helping others. Yes, my job is useful, but I need more. I do fulfull my Fe outside of work but I strongly believe that if your job fulfills your main motivator - in this way helping others you get the energy and "depths" you could never imagine before.

I want to do psychology. Sometimes I dream about just leaving everything and doing something like emt (just a wild dream, won't happen for many reasons). But yes, I want to help people too.


----------

